# Spay Cost???



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What is the cost of spay in your area? I went in today to see about scheduling Gracie and it is $255. 

I would go to the low cost place, but all they will do is the spay...she needs two teeth removed. So, in the end, it would probably be about the same price with two times being put under. 

Anyway, that just seems like so much money!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, there was a thread earlier about us actually coming out and comparing spay/neuter costs and I think the consensus was that it REALLY depends on where you live. I live in New York City where everything is expensive and Kubrick's neuter (included one tooth removed and pain medication) cost around $500! Yes, that's crazy, but I know that in NYC it's a pretty common price, though on the high end for sure - I really like my vet and he's very good.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, the $255 doesn't include the tooth removal...lol....so I'm guessing with that and bloodwork, it will be around $350+.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karla, just found the thread... quite a few people paid over $350 it seems like:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2134&highlight="neuter+cost"

And I just got reminded that I actually paid around $600 and not $500 like I thought. I guess I had blocked it out, LOL!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty’s spay was $220. which included blood, liver & urine test, all done before the day of surgery. She did not stay overnight. This was with my small town vet who has practiced since the beginning of time. 

Good Luck, I'm sure all will go well.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for finding it Carolina!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

That does not seem too excessive to me .. Does it include pre operative blood work as well .. 
My only experience was with Tulip and she was spayed by the breeder .. She was quite young and I really did not think it was such a good idea .. Donna was told it was routine .. The spay fee was included in the price of the dog .. 
I know that was not the case with my other dogs but they were all males .. It was less obviously .


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I have had two girls spayed in the last two years at two different veterinary hospitals. Both were around $250. (One was $245 and one was $255) Both included the basic bloodwork.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

My vet was charging $525 to include all blood work. I did find out that:

spayusa.org sends out spay/neuter vouchers at the vet nearest you. The voucher will pay for a free spa/neuter and you will just need to cover the blood tests (about $95).

Friendsofanimals.org also offers vouchers, you pay $65 for it, and they give you a list of participating veterinarians. You will need to contact the vet first to confirm participation prior to purchasing the certificate.

In times like this - every little bit helps! Good luck!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That is really good to know jabellar!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

In Charlotte, NC area (Fort Mill, SC), I got a price for laser spray $285. With blood work ($85), presurgery check-up $65....$423. No overnight stay.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

In AZ we paid about $310 for spay. That included bloodwork and pain meds. I called lots of vets when we needed to spay Dusty and they ranged from about $250 and on up from there.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Did ya get my "spray"....geez...and I type for a living !!! To correct myself, it was laser spay, not spray.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm a lucky one.
My Vet is really inexpensive when it comes to spay/neuter. 
Todd's neuter was $58.
Neuter,one tooth pulled, microchip and a dose of flea meds was $122 
I believe that spay are $68...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My local Humane Society offers Operation SNIP, a low cost spay/neuter clinic for $30. It used to be income restricted but as they just want to help curb animal overpopulation they designate two locations that aren't income restricted.. So, you might check with your local Humane Society or Google low cost spay/neuter with your location. Good luck!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks...will check it out to see what vet is nearest.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

*wish I'd known*



Havtahava said:


> I have had two girls spayed in the last two years at two different veterinary hospitals. Both were around $250. (One was $245 and one was $255) Both included the basic bloodwork.


Kimberly,

I should have checked this forum first before I had Bess spayed or talked with you. I just had Bess spayed and 4 teeth removed. $435.

Triona


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Southern Californians are lucky*

Daisy's was over $500. They cleaned her teeth at the same time. I was angry because I wasn't consulted...but they told me she really needed it and deep cleaning was best since she was already out. He told me he tried to reach me.

Our vet now is $55 just to walk in the door, up $15 from last year. We pay a higher cost here in Los Angeles, but I am told New York City is double. It would be worth it to look into a voucher.

They tell me it is the increased costs of the better equipment...

I have to admit, I would have paid anything...I was scared for her. They are our babies.


----------



## LaV (Jan 9, 2009)

*Spayed at what age?*

What is the current philosophy on what is the best age for a female to be spayed?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I was just checking the cost of Abby's spay last April - our vet's office itemizes everything. The spay is $115 but then you add the Rimadyl that helps with the pain, the exam it adds up to $167 which is pretty good compared to everyone else. But, we are in small town Georgia so that might account for that. I also asked him about her teeth since she was eight months at the time and he just did her back teeth and only charged $20 more for that so I guess I got a deal! Of course, by the time he did the heartworm test and I bought the Heartguard plus and the flea protection, the bill came to $317 so I was pretty shocked! It had been twenty years since we had a dog spayed and I think it was $75 back then!!

Kathie


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

It looks like I "win". We moved to a new state before Bella was born so we had to do a search for a vet when she joined our family. We found a vet that did the titer level check instead of just giving the shots so we went there for Bella's spay.

He did the operation plus blood work. The grand total was: $750. We were shocked but kept going there. Bella needed a few teeth pulled in the front and that was done a few months later for $350.

We finally realized this vet charged way too much when I bought 6 months of Heartguard and it cost what other vets charged for a year's supply. We have switched vets.

But one thing I really liked about the expensive vet was that he used great care (so they told us) when putting an animal under for a procedure. They monitored them carefully and used herbal solutions for pain, etc.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

oh wow!! that seems like it was waayyyexpensive.. 

I take Mimi to East Lake near White Rock Lake. They are wonderful!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*low cost spay neuter*

I would call your local humane society / SPCA for clinics or referreral for low cost spay/neuter. I bought a neuter certificate for 64.00:whoo: and that was through friends of animals.org

We also have a local clinic which is less expensive than the vets (over 300.00!), but not as cheap as friends certificate purchase.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

I know this is a older thread, but we just had Pixie spayed, her last tooth pulled and a pedicure. The grand total was $151. I was amazed and pleased to say the least.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow. Very reasonable, extremely reasonable. How is Pixie doing? I am going to make my consult appointment this week and anytime after Thursday I can do schedule the appointment. I don't want to do it !!! But you "gotta do what ya gotta do."


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

We've gone to the same vet for all 18 1/2 years we had our kitty and he's always been so reasonable. He really seems to love his job and just wants to take care of your pet for you. He's great!

Pixie did just fine. She did have to stay overnight and there was an attendant there all night also. She had surgery Thursday at noon and came home Friday at 9am. She was sleepy and quiet all day Friday, Saturday and most of Sunday. We had ordered the BiteNot Collar but luckily she only licked occasionally and that was fine without it. I know how you feel - I was dreading the surgery, but she had to have it done. 

One thing that was a little strange. She ate like a PIG for 3 days after surgery, like she couldn't get enough. I guess making up for lost time. 

Good luck!!! Your baby will do just fine.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'm moving back to St. Louis!*

Just to walk in our vet's office is now $55. Daisy's spay with teeth cleaning turned out to be over $600.00! But what can you do, they are our babies! I save money by doing my own grooming. And just finished two and half hours of it...and I haven't trimmed their nails yet...but I did get out all that fur between the toes.

Ah, there were some amazing things about Missouri. I like floating down the river in the summer. There is also a great Vet Camp in Rolla. Alana would love to go if it wasn't so far...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

*Yikes !!! I just got prices for spay/neuter*

I just called to get prices and ask questions. After speaking with her, where Bentley will be 5 months 5/22, Evye will be approaching 7-1/2 months, she asked me to consider having them both done at the same time...let them recuperate together, rather than having to keep one quiet for recovery and then have to do it all over again a month or so later. Not a bad idea (I pray Evye doesn't go into heat at 7-1/2 mo). THE PRICE !!!! OMG!!!! I have to have a consult for each w/ blood work ($176 ea = $352). The laser spay $295, laser neuter $275. (He uses isoflurane anesthesia). Grand total: $922.00.

I don't know if I should call around more...not every vet does laser surgery though. I have been there before for teeth cleaning w/ other pets so I trust them wholeheartedly plus they are who my vet recommends.....pay it and weep??? Or check out other places????? Right now they are scheduled for 5/13 for their surgeries. I can't bring them to someone I don't know just to save $$$.

Anybody disagree with doing them together. Open to suggestions.


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Just to walk in our vet's office is now $55. Daisy's spay with teeth cleaning turned out to be over $600.00! But what can you do, they are our babies! I save money by doing my own grooming. And just finished two and half hours of it...and I haven't trimmed their nails yet...but I did get out all that fur between the toes.
> 
> Ah, there were some amazing things about Missouri. I like floating down the river in the summer. There is also a great Vet Camp in Rolla. Alana would love to go if it wasn't so far...


Maybe in St Louis things won't be quite so much. I just started Pixie's grooming since it saves so much money. She might not look perfect, but she's so cute it doesn't matter. Practice makes perfect, or at least better. :biggrin1:

Misoouri does have a lot to do. I've been here since 1978, so it's home....


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Evye's Mom...

That's a lot of money, BUT if you trust them I'd stick with them. Peace of mind means a lot. We are just lucky to have started with this vet so long ago and that he keeps his prices so reasonable!!! And I think I would do both at the same time. You only have to go thru it once and they'll both be down at the same time. 

My sister takes her cat to a vet (within 25 miles of my vet) that charges 3 X what we paid for annual shots for our cat. We do what we have to do. :suspicious:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

And he has actually gone up in price from when I first inquired several months ago (out of curiosity). I am still a little sticker shocked.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow. Over $900 sounds really expensive for two. I must have called ten vets when we needed to get Dusty spayed and I didn't find a big difference between laser and non-laser in price. All the vets I called were in the $250-350 range. We paid about $300 for spay for each of our two girls, including bloodwork and isoflourane anesthesia and pain medication afterwards.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I know it is an awful price. I am bordering on ridiculous. I think the big difference is they absolutely require a presurgery consult and lab work at $176 each ($352.00) And I absolutely want laser. The only other clinic I know that does laser, I know nothing about them; good, bad or indifferent. I feel stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

Buddy, my Hav, was $189 at the Vet Hospital where I take him. That did include pre-blood test, post pain meds etc. I just adopted a second dog Quincy from rescue, and he had not been neutered, but is probably about 1 1/2--2 years old and he's a little bigger than Buddy--maltipoo mix I think, and seems healthy. I just had him neutered without the tests, etc. and it was $49 total, which was a very welcome surprise. He did great (it's a good vet clinic), and within a few days I couldn't keep him down to rest. Since Buddy was so young and tiny, I wanted to make sure nothing would happen, but I sometimes wonder how much is really necessary and can end up being very expensive for petowners. I don't know. Anyway, we love our dogs so much and want to make sure they are getting the right care.

Rose


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just called another vet's office who does laser. Their prices were HIGHER !!! Total of $1073 for both spay/neuter versus $920 ish. Guess it goes back to earlier posts that location has a lot to do with pricing...and I know nothing about this vet's office.


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

I have been told by my vet that Shiloh is ready to be neutered and the full cost of everything is $390. I live on Long Island, which is the same as NYC prices. 

I happen to live very close to North Shore Animal League, so I was told to check their prices. I am hesitant to go to someone other than my vet, but I also figure NSAL has done many thousands of these procedures and is probably very good at it. 

Thanks for the tip on Friends of Animals. There are about 10 doctors within a short distance of my home. I will also try them.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow I had no idea tha they would charge that much for this procedure . 
Of course these little guys are so special to us we always want to ensure they get the best of care especially with this type of surgery .. . 
We used to have a local spay & neuter clinic and they got very high reviews but then the Vet left and the one who came in his place did not have a good sucess rate .. a lot of complications .
The doctor who neuterd asta was fantastic and it was not that expensive .. I do not go to that group any longer for personal reasons . I do miss him though unfortunately it was a package deal and he was just the surgeon and he did not practice on his own .
They just got to busy and too indifferent ..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This does seem high on the presurgery workup, I have no idea about the laser,did you ask for a break in price for 2? Some vets will do it if you ask.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Grrrr... I called 2 other clinics today and got the same ballpark figure....slightly higher. $1003 and $1073. (Mind you, this is for 2 presurgery consults, lab work and procedure).


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

For those looking to save on Spay/Neuter costs...

Friends of Animals offers a spay/neuter certificate for $60 
http://www.friendsofanimals.org/programs/spay-neuter/index.html

They have a list of preferred veterinarians in your area; they recommend you confirm participation with the vet prior to ordering the certificate; it takes about 1-2 weeks to receive it.

My vet was going to charge me $400 for the neuter, plus $70 for bloodwork, $50 for anesthesia, $15 for meds, $15 for the collar, $28 for each tooth extracted, yada yada yada... the entire procedure was going to cost about $600.

After finding out that my vet participated, i got the certificate and ended up paying only $150 to the vet plus the $60 for the certificate.

Spayusa.org also offers free certificates for spay/neuter; the will give you a free certificate to take to a vet near you (takes about 2 weeks, as well), and you just need to pay for the blood work.

If you live in any of the 5 boroughs of NYC, the city offers low cost spay/neuter for $25 on a first come, first serve basis on certain days - you just need to show up at the designated location.

In tough economic times - every little bit helps!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

We are getting Baloo neutered in May for $169.00, plus it is $79.00 for the pre blood work if we want it done (it is optional).

Does everyone get the blood work done?

Also, why do you need to get teeth removed during the surgery? I wonder if I should have asked the vet more about Baloo’s teeth, she look and said everything there looked good. Just curious I guess I have seen a few people mention about getting teeth pulled during the spay or neutering procedure?


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the information. I contacted spayusa.org and got the certificate in 2 days. Shiloh is scheduled to get neutered on May 15th. The full cost for the Animal Hospital and overnight stay is $80 cash. (my original vet quoted $390)

I know this is better for Shiloh and my head has digested all the reason why it is absolutely necessary, but my heart is breaking that I am making him go through this. 

Do I see something about putting them in a baby onsie after the surgery? Is this in addition to the collar? What should I know about what happens after the surgery? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Angie,
I always get the bloodwork done. With Dugan, it came back high for ALT levels and now we have had to do some more tests regarding his liver. They did the neuter anyway as the levels were not that high. Doing the bloodwork also gives you a good place to look back on if you have any problems in the future. Then you can see where things were when he was a puppy. With Brady, they removed his leftover baby teeth during his neuter. For whatever reason, the vet that did Dugan's surgery didn't think they should be removed yet. Well, he is now over 8 months and they still haven't come out. They will need to put him back under to pull them. I would have rathered they pull them when he was neutered, but it is too late now.

Shilohluv, does Shiloh have to spend the night? My vet does not require male dogs to spend the night after their surgery. I know my boys were much more comfortable at home. A lot of people use onesies instead of the collar to keep them away from their incision. I did not have to use a onesie or a collar with either of my boys. They were pretty good about leaving it be.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I must have a misunderstanding concerning Havanese and surgeries. I searched the internet before we got Bella and discovered that Havanese can be sensitive to anesthetics. I know some place I read that great care should be taken if they need to be put under for some reason.

That's why we chose the expensive vet that we did. He had a big staff on hand when he operated and they used certain anesthetics. They also monitored carefully. 

I see people here finding inexpensive vets but I'm wondering how safe that is. Am I confused about this issue? 

We stopped using the expensive vet because he was expensive on everything--a 6 month supply of heartworm medicine cost what other vets charged for a year's supply. But we're keeping him on the back burner because he's good with herbs and alternative medicine.


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

Since Shiloh hasn't had his surgery yet, it is hard for me to speak about a low cost neuter, but I read multiple reviews on the place I am taking him. I also received personal recommendations and have researched the vet. I was very skeptical at first, but am now very confident in my choice. I will certainly let everyone know how it turns out. 

Thanks for the info on the onesie. They are going to keep Shiloh overnight. Not sure why.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Poor Murph*

I had Murphy neutered mid March. I knew it was in the $600 range so I looked in my checkbook and the grand total was $575.10. They did a pre surg mini blood panel, neuter, but he was a cryptorchid so it was more like doing a spay, anesthesia, pain medication and antibiotics ( because he was under for longer than normal), 2 baby teeth removed, microchipped, a no lick collar, and overnight stay which they always do if the pup is under anesthesia for more than the norm. I know they are more expensive than most but they all adore animals and they are one complex away so it is extremely convenient. I wish I had known about the onesies before I spent $15 for that awful collar. Poor Murphy looked so depressed with that darn collar on that I took it off after two days and he did just fine without it. It was unreal how quickly he recuperated. He didn't show the least bit of pain though he was groggy for the first day after I picked him up.

The funny story about his neutering is that after I picked him up my daughter stopped by the company to see him. She was looking at his incision and saw this little sac type thing right below the incision. She asked me what it was but I didn't have a clue. Well my little drama queen got quite worked up and decided we had to have the vet look at it because maybe it was an abscess. I called the vet and we took him over. The nurse took him back for the Dr. to look at it.....when she came back she could hardly talk because she was laughing so hard. The sac thingy was his *scrotum*! Boy did we feel like idiots. So a word from the wise. They take the nuts but leave the shell! :biggrin1:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye had her presurgery consult yesterday with lab work. They just called and everything completely normal !!! Always a relief. She is scheduled for Wednesday, May 13....and I am as nervous as EVER. But you all lived through it and we will too.

I keep reading Kimberly's wonderful advice she posted a while back on female spay...before, during and after. We have a grooming appointment Tuesday to make sure her back end is trimmed up in case of diarrhea issues and I will go onsie shopping this weekend.

Murphy's Mom...don't feel silly...I would have wondered the same thing...so when it's Bentley's turn I won't be shocked to see the "nutless shell."


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

Sharlene, 

Thanks for reminding me. Shiloh goes on the 15th and I just made an appt for a grooming. I will pick up a onsie this weekend at the outlet mall. I completely forgot it was a week from today. Maybe I'm really blocking it out. 

Annie
Shiloh's mom.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Good luck to Shiloh and hoping all goes well.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Grand total was $528, preop consult with preop labs, IV, pain meds, laser spay and microchipped. It amazes me the variation in spay/neuter costs.

One down, one to go in another month and a half.


----------



## shilohluv (Mar 10, 2009)

Shiloh had his surgery on Friday and came home on Saturday. The total cost was $80 with the spayusa coupon. Everyone at the vet was wonderful. The love they have for animals is apparent. 

Shiloh acts like nothing happened. We are watching to make sure he doesn't bother his stitches too much. 

Glad to hear that Evye is ok!

annie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Glad Shiloh's surgery went well also and acts like his normal self. Aren't you glad that's over with (I am !!).


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

My total was $348.15 (Canadian) and included an extraction and blood work as well. Honestly, it is unbelievable the difference in costs.

I am so glad all babies are recovering well. Fipsy is right back to normal.


Sandi.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think I'm pretty lucky here. My vet offers a "puppy pack" which I always take advantage of. It includes all puppy shots, rabies, spay, worming, stool tests and any vet visits for the first 6 months. It is $310. All I will need to add is the blood test. He also pulls the baby teeth at spay if needed for free!
Carole


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow, now that is a good deal !

Sandi.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Fantastic deal. I wish more vets were willing to work out something like that.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah, I have a great vet. He is, and has been for 10 years I've been going to him, also a minimalist. After the first year he doesn't think the dogs need shots, just rabies boosters. He just loves Gabby, lol.
Carole


----------

